# Customized Remington 700 Mil Spec 5R



## cmshoot (Jan 21, 2009)

A student of mine purchased a new Rem700 Mil Spec 5R from Dixie Ammo Dump. 

Before it was shipped to him, I took it to Patriot Arms and had Jered and the boys do the following work:  

Install Badger Ordnance Detachable Magazine bottom metal

Install Badger Ordnance bolt knob

KG Gun Kote the entire barreled action and bolt in matte black (he didn't like the stainless steel look)


When I got it back from Patriot Arms, it went into my shop at Precision Applications LLC, where I performed the following:

Hollowed out the buttstock and added 2.5lbs of epoxied lead shot.  The point of balance for the rifle is now under the middle of the action

"Tactex" coated the entire stock (solvent-impervious texture coating with a great feel to it)

Painted stock OD green

Set trigger at 2.25lbs

Hand-lapped the bore.  I do this on all rifle with factory barrels, instead of fire-lapping or breaking in.  I get phenomenal results with much less time spent.

Installed a Badger Ordnance 20MOA rail

Hand-lapped the Nightforce low rings and installed the scope (Nightforce 3.5-15x50mm, MLR reticle, .25MOA turrets), torquing all bolts to proper specs.

Boresighted her and took her to the range.

I fired 3 rounds of FGMM 168's and inspected the bore. Looked really good, so I cleaned and fired 3 more just to be sure. With the prior hand-lapping I had done, she was now broken in.

I only fired the 2, 3rd groups, but it looks very promising. There is no reason why this rifle won't shoot better than .5MOA with decent ammo. 

http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w147/cmshoot/milspec5r.jpg


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 22, 2009)

Good looking gun! Mine shoots .6 MOA with 155 Scenars  and .5 with 175 Black Hills w/ ease.


----------



## cmshoot (Jan 22, 2009)

I shot .5MOA for both groups, and I was more shooting it more for break-in than for groups.


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 22, 2009)

I broke mine in with J&B then about 50 rounds GA Arms Palma 155s and black hill 175 . I haven't had time to shoot for groups myself that it wasn't freezing or super windy. I have 150 rounds of 168 and 175 shoot some more.  Where are you shooting at?

Also, Have anymore info on the tactex?


----------



## cmshoot (Jan 22, 2009)

I do my short range stuff (500yds and closer) in College Park.  I also have a 1300yd range outside of Nashville TN.

TacTex is an applied, ambient-cure coating.  It gives a great gripping texture without being over rough.  I can apply it to a rifle stock and it won't abrade your face or hands, but is very non-slip.

So far, every gun-related solvent and cleaner I have tried on it has failed to harm it.  This includes Sweet's 7.62, Montana Extreme Copper Killer (aka 50BMG), Gunscrubber, brake parts cleaner, Hoppe's #9, Shooter's Choice, and many others I can't remember.  I've tried some light applications of miuratic acid on it with no harm.  I plan on leaving it soaking in miuratic acid to see how long it takes to effect it.

I have a rifle stock that was coated with TacTex about 4 years ago.  Other than the paint on top of the TacTex fading, chipping and wearing, it still looks like the day I applied it.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 22, 2009)

Can anyone buy Tactex or is this something you came up with?

Ambient-cured meaning ambient outside temps as opposed to shake and bake?

That rifle looks great and I am jealous of that scope!


----------



## Fro1911nut (Jan 22, 2009)

Id like to switch mine over to clip feed...

Nightforce is tha cats tail


----------



## cmshoot (Jan 22, 2009)

TacTex is something that I came up with.

You don't bake it, it has an amazingly short cure time.  It takes longer for the paint or coating you put over it to dry than the TacTex itself.

The NF's are great scopes, and their glass has greatly improved in the past several years.  My main stick is topped with an NF 5.5-22x50mm with the MLR reticle and Zero Stop elevation turret.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 22, 2009)

I want to get one someday.  I need to learn to shoot without the need of a laser and turrets.  (well turrets are fine but I don't know how to range).

The NFs I have used have been clear and bright.  Awesome beanfield scope!


----------



## cmshoot (Jan 23, 2009)

Use of the ranging reticle is one of the main things that I teach in my classes.  Once you pick it up, it's a piece of cake.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 23, 2009)

I may need to sign up one day unless its .mil and LEO only.


----------



## cmshoot (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope, I Instruct civilians as well as LEO's and military.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 23, 2009)

cool deal


----------

